# Estação MeteoAbrantes - Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus



## VII (18 Jul 2006 às 18:12)

Descobri este site. Já conheciam?
http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 18:16)

Mais outro a quem se pode lançar um convite via meteopt.com!

 meteoabrantes(arroba)mail.telepac.pt


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2006 às 12:31)

Já conhecia, super completo! Tem webcam e tudo!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 13:58)

quem que podiamos arranjar financiamento e cada um dos membros ter uma coisa destas


----------



## Meteoabrantes (26 Jul 2006 às 12:55)

*Meteoabrantes*

Viva!

Apercebi-me, através de alguns contactos vossos, da existência deste forum... vão perdoar-me o facto de até aqui desconhecer a sua existência.
Não deixarei de aqui vir dar o meu contributo, sempre que tiver algo a dizer que pense ser de interesse.

Obrigado
Hélder Silvano


----------



## Fil (26 Jul 2006 às 13:57)

Bemvindo Meteoabrantes!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jul 2006 às 21:20)

Bem vindo!!!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2006 às 22:31)

Mais um para o clube. Dia a dia vamos crescendo. Bem-vindo e boas observações meteorológicas!!!


----------



## Minho (29 Jul 2006 às 23:58)

Bemvindo Meteoabrantes!
Mais um posto de observação e espero de previsões para o forum 
Abraço


----------

